# Postdoc at UCI



## kasydney (May 14, 2011)

Hi. I'll be heading off to the US in August to take up a 12 month postdoc at UCI. I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about living in Old Town Orange? It certainly looks nice in photos and videos posted on the web. I will be working at the UCI Medical Centre. Any advice appreciated ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

UCI = Univ. of California Irvine, perhaps?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kasydney (May 14, 2011)

Spot on! UCI=University of California, Irvine ... The medical centre is located in Orange ...


----------



## thebeljur (May 5, 2011)

kasydney said:


> Hi. I'll be heading off to the US in August to take up a 12 month postdoc at UCI. I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about living in Old Town Orange? It certainly looks nice in photos and videos posted on the web. I will be working at the UCI Medical Centre. Any advice appreciated ...


I live in Orange. Is there anything specifically you wanted to know? It's a nice little area. The Orange Circle (in Old Towne) is filled with antique shops, coffee shops, and various other quaint places. Most people like the old, hometown feel of the area. Once you're outside that area, though, you're straight in typical Orange County. Old Towne is where they have all the city community events throughout the year: Christmas tree lighting, Street Fair, Treats in the Street (Halloween). What drew your interest to Old Town Orange?

We're looking to move to Australia; maybe you and I could just swap homes -- LOL!


----------



## kasydney (May 14, 2011)

Hi thebeljur. Well, OTO sounds sort of "quaint" - and it seems to be quite a nice community (well, that's what I've gathered from various websites!) I'd like to live somewhere close to the Irvine Medical Centre (walking distance would be good) - not sure though how difficult it is to find a nice rental in OTO.

So, you're coming to Australia? Which part are you heading to?


----------



## thebeljur (May 5, 2011)

kasydney said:


> Hi thebeljur. Well, OTO sounds sort of "quaint" - and it seems to be quite a nice community (well, that's what I've gathered from various websites!) I'd like to live somewhere close to the Irvine Medical Centre (walking distance would be good) - not sure though how difficult it is to find a nice rental in OTO.
> 
> So, you're coming to Australia? Which part are you heading to?


I don't know how easy it will be to find a rental specifically in Old Towne Orange (a lot of those are older homes with established owners who don't rent), but you can keep your options open to the area around it (the city of Orange). _Walking_ distance to UCI Medical Center will limit your options, of course. And I can guarantee that you'll be the only person who walks to work -- lol. Nobody walks around here. I don't know your budget, but a 2 bedroom apartment around that area will probably run you $1,300 -- $1,500 a month. 

Or you could go live at Disneyland as it's walking distance to UCI. 

We're planning on heading to the Sunshine Coast area when we go to Australia. My husband will (hopefully) be getting a nursing job over there. We're just waiting a year to save up money (we're a family of six)! 

Have fun with your post doctorate. My brother has his post doc in bio-chemistry. I swear he was in school for 21 million years -- lol. You people are too smart for me. 

Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to know about the area.


----------



## kasydney (May 14, 2011)

That's what intrigues me thebeljur! WHY don't people walk? Is it distance, safety, choice ... ? We're big walkers here - any chance to get out and do active stuff outdoors. Do you know of any areas that are both nice and safe around Orange?

The Sunshine Coast is nice! Have you been there before? Great place for kids. You will be most welcome here I'm sure as we have a shortage of nurses.

Thanks for your replies - they're very helpful!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kasydney said:


> That's what intrigues me thebeljur! WHY don't people walk? Is it distance, safety, choice ... ? We're big walkers here - any chance to get out and do active stuff outdoors. Do you know of any areas that are both nice and safe around Orange?
> 
> The Sunshine Coast is nice! Have you been there before? Great place for kids. You will be most welcome here I'm sure as we have a shortage of nurses.
> 
> Thanks for your replies - they're very helpful!


Walking for fun and exercise and getting from A to B within a given timeframe considering the distances everywhere but metro concrete jungles - apples and oranges.


----------



## thebeljur (May 5, 2011)

kasydney said:


> That's what intrigues me thebeljur! WHY don't people walk? Is it distance, safety, choice ... ? We're big walkers here - any chance to get out and do active stuff outdoors. Do you know of any areas that are both nice and safe around Orange?
> 
> The Sunshine Coast is nice! Have you been there before? Great place for kids. You will be most welcome here I'm sure as we have a shortage of nurses.
> 
> Thanks for your replies - they're very helpful!


Most people don't walk because of distance. Not many people live by where they work. Even if they did, though, I don't think they'd choose to walk to work. People love their cars around here. :noidea: Having said that, people do enjoy the outdoors in Orange County. After all, we have the beach and a lot of really nice parks.

All of the city of Orange is safe and nice. Most of it is just average, middle-income neighborhoods. Tustin is very similar. Santa Ana is a high hispanic populated area and a little more lower income. Irvine is safe and very clean -- more expensive. Anything southeast is also very pleasant. 

We've never been to the Sunshine Coast before. Just going from reviews, pictures, information from people who have visited or lived there, etc. Ultimately, where we live will depend upon where my husband gets a job, of course. 

Have you been to the U.S. before?


----------

